# DCC sound: on/off switch?



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Been watching a lot of DCC trains run on youtube and the sound is awesome. Although I think the sound of diesel engines wound up for long periods of time, eventually might not be that enjoyable! Is running them with the sound off an option?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think you can turn the sound off in the effects part of your controller or there might be a piece you unplug in the loco, at least the Soundtraxx Tsunami TSU-1000 there is nothing you unplug so i think you just turn off the function.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

#8 is a common function to mute. at least on BLI and QSI decoders


----------

